# Pre-Season & Season CountDowns:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

<CENTER><param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="never" /><PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdown.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=10&tday1=6&thours1=20&tminutes1=0&event=Pre-Season Game 1 vs BC Khimki&clr=0x555555&tseconds1=0"> <PARAM NAME=loop VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=menu VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high> <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE=0x555555> <EMBED src="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdown.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=10&tday1=6&thours1=20&tminutes1=0&event=Pre-Season Game 1 vs BC Khimki&clr=0x555555&tseconds1=0" loop=false menu=false quality=high bgcolor=0 WIDTH="257" HEIGHT="160" NAME="a" ALIGN="" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED><br>

<param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="never" /><PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdown.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=11&tday1=1&thours1=19&tminutes1=30&event=Season Game 1 @ Phoenix Suns&clr=0xFF0000&tseconds1=0"> <PARAM NAME=loop VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=menu VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high> <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE=0xFF0000> <EMBED src="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdown.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=11&tday1=1&thours1=19&tminutes1=30&event=Season Game 1 @ Phoenix Suns&clr=0xFF0000&tseconds1=0" loop=false menu=false quality=high bgcolor=0 WIDTH="257" HEIGHT="160" NAME="a" ALIGN="" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED><br></CENTER>

Can't wait until the season, just had to put a countdown up to be able to keep track :banana:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't believe it's only 24 days to pre-season. The off-season actually went much quicker than I expected.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

^^^^^^But I bet you that those last 24 days will take forever.

Now does anybody knows when training camp will start. I would like a date.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

El chido said:


> ^^^^^^But I bet you that those last 24 days will take forever.
> 
> Now does anybody knows when training camp will start. I would like a date.


Media day is the 29th, so my best guess is probably the 1st in Russia for about 4|5 days, then the two games they have, and then a weeklong training camp here in Santa Barbara(I think?). 

This offseason is going by SLOWLY, surprising to hear it went by quick.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks qross1fan. One thing that has helped me throught the off season is the nba live 2006 game for XBox. I am currently playing a full season and my record is 16-5. I am behind the Suns in our division. In the game I am averging 21pts, 4rb, 7.4 assists with Shaun Livi. Based on these numbers I hope that livi's numbers move up to 12pts, 5rb, 7.4 assists in the coming season. I would be very happy with these numbers for him.

GO Livi GO

Go Clippers GO :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha, awesome work Qross and to add onto what el chido said, I can't wait til Live 07 comes out so I have something to do for a few weeks before the season starts.

I reckon this offseason has been reaally slow. I can't wait for next season...

(As for now, keep making threads Qross )


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont remember an offseason as boring as this one in a long time because i dont remember the last time i was eager for a clippers preseason game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hurry up!

The season is taking forever to start.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is our year, this is the yhear the clippers win the championship.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> This is our year, this is the yhear the clippers win the championship.


One can only hope . . . damn, Clippers should have had a contest where the winners would be with the team in Russia for the pre-season and me winning it .


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i dont remember an offseason as boring as this one in a long time because i dont remember the last time i was eager for a clippers preseason game


LOL! Same here! I loved last season! I was there Game 1 against the nugs and game 4 against the suns! One of the greatest moments in my life!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe media day is tomarrow, it isn't much but it is something.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maaan thats cool!! i cant waiit 

does anyone know where and when the Clippers will begin playing their pre-season games 

i want to check em out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5 days until Korolev gets a start against BH Khimiki


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

is Korolev really startin in Russia cuz I think that'd be cool. Dunleavys talkin about actually usin him this year


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

hutcht02 said:


> is Korolev really startin in Russia cuz I think that'd be cool. Dunleavys talkin about actually usin him this year


Don't know but I sure damn so hope so. I read somehwere the games will be on NBATV for those that have it, I don't because of :cursing: Time Warner doing the switch with Adelphia.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Fun will begin tommarrow!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i hope they can use Korolev SOMEHOW, maybe behind Corey n Q ...even Tim thomas 
anyspot i just want to see him in action!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

3 Weeks :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Just had to bump this, one week left until the season opener!!! Go Clips


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

6 days...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, its sooo exciting after the way last season ended im ready for the Clips to come back with a vengeance!

:curse: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Six days until Shaun Livingston destroys your favorite point guard.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i dont remember an offseason as boring as this one in a long time because i dont remember the last time i was eager for a clippers preseason game


I don't know.... I've always been very excited for the Clippers preseason/season to start. I've always managed to convince myself that it would be better than last season (that didn't always happen  ), but this year.... even better than last season? We're going to end up were no Clipper has gone before.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Five days until Shaun Livingston wins 6MoTY and MIP.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this TIMER right.. it seems really really slow !!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

6 Days and Change left, time can't pass by any faster


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> 6 Days and Change left, time can't pass by any faster



too slow for me...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4 days baby, 4 days!!!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

O.....


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

N......


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

E.....


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

D....


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

A...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Y...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

L...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

E...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

F...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

T...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

...until Shaun Livingston leads the Clippers to a 73-9 record.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> ...until Shaun Livingston leads the Clippers to a 73-9 record.


lol nice. but unfortunately, it's two days until the clips season opener. dont want u to get disappointed . boy o boy i cant wait.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol nice. but unfortunately, it's two days until the clips season opener. dont want u to get disappointed . boy o boy i cant wait.


And 3 days until the home opener to which I got free tickets :banana: .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Only 3 hours and 30 minutes left!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*i'm freakin out man!!!*


----------

